# Messed up Inc2 while flashing. not bricked



## xSadButTruex (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello,
I had cyanogen 7.2 before i decided to try the CM9. I downloaded the files and put them onto my phones microSD. I made a few wrong clicks and messed up a few of the files already on the phone, META_INF/ system, and when i put my SD back in and booted my phone up, it has me doing the activation for my phone... I do it and everything looks good but I have no cell service or internet connection. I try and restore to a backup, and I have a bunch, and it's the same deal, no cells service or internet. Could someone please help me on how to just get my phone back to the way it was several hours ago? I realize the mistake i made. Basically instead of putting the zip on the SD's root, I accidentally extracted its META-INF and system files and replaced it's files with the ones already on my SD.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm really stressed over possibly ruining my phone because I'd be without one for almost a year until my contract is up.

Thank you,


----------



## xSadButTruex (Jul 1, 2011)

A couple of my thoughts on how to fix it, although I am a super newbie.
Hard Reset?
Flash PG32ING?
recover the files i messed up?

Someone please help!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Replied to your thread in the panic room.


----------

